# power mac g4 AGP :ecran noir au démarrage



## polaroid62 (19 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
Alors voilà il y a quelques mois j'ai récuoéré un power mac g4 agp 400 qui démarrait très bien et ce soir je me dis que jpourrais remplacer le lecteur cd par un dvd interne , je vire quelques visses, débranche nappe ide et alim du cd et du zip en dessous mais voilà avec tout en un bloc je me dis que ça va etre la merde (ne retrouvant plus le CD de SVM mac qui détaillait les upgrades sur ce type de machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )et je vois que je peux booter sur un dvd externe si je souhaite y mettre Tiger (il est sous 10.3.9) , je me décide donc à rebrancher les cables d'alim et les nappes mais voilà maintenant quand je redémarre le ventilo tourne , je vois même la carte wifi que je lui ai adjoint qui s'allume mais il n'y a plus le "boing" et plus rien ne s'affiche quelque soit l'ecran (il marchait sur les deux avant la manip) . J'ai du mal à comprendre ce qui se passe , je n'ai touché à rien d'autre , je suis vraiment perdu.
Quelqu'un sait il quoi faire? j'ai lu un truc sur un eventuel reset de la carte mère mais je pige pas trop la manip en fait.


----------



## ntx (19 Septembre 2009)

Le petit bouton noir à côté de la pile : une brève pression dessus. 

Mais avant tu peux déjà essayer un reset de la PRAM.


----------



## polaroid62 (20 Septembre 2009)

sauf que je n'ai pas de boing au départ et j'ai lu que cette manip se fait après le 1er boing. je le relancerais tout à l'heure je l'ai laissé au repos.


----------



## polaroid62 (20 Septembre 2009)

j'ai tenté un reset de la pile rien ne change je vis tester autre chose.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h07 ----------

j'ai tenté le reset de la pram mais celui ci semble inopérant. Autre chose je constate que la diode verte au niveau du lecteur zip s'allume aussi au démarrage , la carte mère est alimentée bref bon nombre de périphériques semblent alimenté mais a part ça rien. le mac s'allume le ventilateur tourne et puis rien ne se passe jusque qu'à temps que je l'arrete.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h36 ----------

J'ai tenté le reset de la pram mais rien ne semble se passer. je pense à changer la pile http://www.microccase.com/produit-mac-920458.php mais bon y a pas de lien moins cher? sinon cela peut il venir de l'alim ou de la carte mère? étonnant.


----------



## ntx (20 Septembre 2009)

Cette pile doit te coûter aux alentours de 5. Ne t'arrête pas aux sites mac, c'est un modèle de pile commun que tu peux trouver chez tout revendeur de matériels électriques ou électroniques.

Pour le reset de la PMU, il y a un procédure complète sur le site de support d'Apple.


----------



## polaroid62 (20 Septembre 2009)

Merci .C'est exactement ce que j'ai tenté mais pas de résultat , je vais peut etre commencer par changer la pile. Je me demande vraiment ce qui a pu se passer pour en arriver là. Il tournait au poil.


----------



## mlumbros (20 Septembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas si c'est lié à ce que je viens de lire mais il m'arrive la MEME CHOSE sur un MBP, et je crois depuis que j'ai installé Snow Leopard.
mais *c'est intermittent* !

je redemare apres une mise à jour et HOP! plus d'ecran, pas de Bloing, rien. Juste le ventilateur. Du coup je garde le doigt appuyé pour eteindre, je relance et idem. la premiere fois, j'oublie le Mac ainsi (ventilateur allumé) et je vais me coucher. Après une bonne nuit, je l'éteints. laisse "reposer" puis quand je ré-éssaye, il repart NORMAL (reboot rapide, tout fonctionne, je controle les autorisations, la batterie et tout ce qu'on peut verifier sur "infos systeme" : tout OK. 
je me dis que c'est exceptionnel.
raisonnement trop hatif : il me refait le même coup le lendemain. CINQ fois en une semaine. Tant qu'il reste allumé, il e met en veille, revient, tout est OK. C'est qsuand on l'eteint. pour une machine portable, c'et un peu contraignant...

quelqu'un a su résoudre celà ???

P.S : j'ai une batterie en pleine forme


----------



## polaroid62 (21 Septembre 2009)

Je n'y ai pas accès pendant 15 jours , je vais tenter de changer la pile de la carte mère et je verrais bien ce qu'il en advient . J'espere ne pas devoir le faire réparer d'autant plus que la réparation me couterait peut etre aussi chère que l'achat d'un G4 à 1ghz par exemple... Enfin je suis quand même surpris que juste pour avoir débranché deux cables rien ne marche.


----------



## polaroid62 (15 Mai 2010)

Quelques mois plus tard je me commande une pile de rechange qui par hasard est exactement la même que celle qui était présente dans mon modèle , je teste et voici le résultat http://rapidshare.com/files/387681912/MOV03287.3GP.html , ça ne doit donc pas être la pile. Donc si quelqu'un a une petite idée de ce que pourrait être le souci je suis preneur.


----------



## iMacounet (15 Mai 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Cette pile doit te coûter aux alentours de 5. Ne t'arrête pas aux sites mac, c'est un modèle de pile commun que tu peux trouver chez tout revendeur de matériels électriques ou électroniques.
> 
> Pour le reset de la PMU, il y a un procédure complète sur le site de support d'Apple.


5 ? 

La mienne m'a coûtée plus de 10 et pourtant je suis allé dans un centre commercial.

Même avec la pile morte le G4 démarre (le mien demarrait parfaitement bien!)


----------



## ntx (16 Mai 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> La mienne m'a coûtée plus de 10 et pourtant je suis allé dans un centre commercial.


Et c'est là ton erreur : pour les pièces détachées ou accessoires informatiques ou électroniques éviter les grandes surfaces, ils y sont au prix fort et les conseils nuls. Ce n'est pas du tout leur créneau de marché.
Préférer les petites boutiques, on y est bien mieux conseiller et les prix sont au niveau auxquels s'y attendent les utilisateurs de ces produits, i.e. 2 à 3 fois inférieurs à ceux des grandes surfaces.


----------



## iMacounet (16 Mai 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Et c'est là ton erreur : pour les pièces détachées ou accessoires informatiques ou électroniques éviter les grandes surfaces, ils y sont au prix fort et les conseils nuls. Ce n'est pas du tout leur créneau de marché.
> Préférer les petites boutiques, on y est bien mieux conseiller et les prix sont au niveau auxquels s'y attendent les utilisateurs de ces produits, i.e. 2 à 3 fois inférieurs à ceux des grandes surfaces.


Quand je l'ai achetée le magasin informatique etait en construction, et le 2eme pas encore sorti de terre vois tu. 

Je l'ai payée le prix fort, mais c'etait le seul endroit ...


----------



## polaroid62 (17 Mai 2010)

Moi ça ne change rien et franchement je ne comprend pas ce qui a pu causer le problème c'est à en être dingue. J'ai juste débranché de cable que j'ai remis en voyant que démonter la machine serait un casse tête pour moi qui ne démonte que du PC d'habitude. Je ferais bien faire un diagnostic mais la réparation sera peut etre plus chère qu'une machine neuve.


----------



## vergeture (28 Octobre 2010)

Le problème a-t-il été résolu car j'ai le même problème avec mon powerbookpro depuis la mise à jour snowLéopard.


----------

